# James MacGregor on the transition from philosophy to theology in ministerial training



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 29, 2022)

This discussion about University education leads up to another view of the transition from philosophy to theology. The Scottish Churches have made statutory the transition, formal and express, as a vital part of the training of young men for the ministry. They will have no one licensed to preach who has not previously undergone a theological curriculum of studies in the Halls; and they will allow no one to enter the Hall as a regular student who has not passed through an arts curriculum distinctively philosophical.

There, then, is the transition from philosophy to theology prescribed by law. It is true that in some cases the law may be obeyed only in form. One student may leave the University without anything perceptible of philosophical culture or attainment. Another may leave the Hall with little or nothing of real theological culture or attainment. Thus the transition may not be a reality in this or that case: either because the student has not philosophy to begin with; or because he does not come to have theology to end with; or both. But what we now look to is the ideal in the mind of the churches as represented by their law. And looking to this we see that the transition from philosophy to theology ought in their judgment to have place in the formative process of preparation for the Christian ministry.

For the reference, see:









James MacGregor on the transition from philosophy to theology in ministerial training


This discussion about University education leads up to another view of the transition from philosophy to theology. The Scottish Churches have made statutory the transition, formal and express, as a…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 29, 2022)

P.S. This extract comes from his inaugural address at New College.


----------

